# Proof of shared finances help



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi there,

Can anyone tell me what sort of proof of finances will do and how many "proofs" you need? My partner and I have lived together for over two years, at three different properties. All of the leases are in both our names, but my partner has always paid the rent and I've paid for the groceries. In the first two instances, there are no bills as this was included in the rent. The last properties we have bills in both our names. I'm wondering if a "non martial cohabitation agreement" signed by a commissioner of oaths will count towards the evidence?

All help and advice much appreciated. We're applying from the UK.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The agreement will help, but you need to show something such as deposits into each other's account and/or something more substantial than groceries.


----------

